# Shocktail Hour 7



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cheers & beers, boils & ghouls! Pull up a stool and throw back your monthly pint of horror buffoonery with Shocktail Hour.

This month we cover upcoming events & cons, some Frank Black & Millennium news, AMC's new show Area 51, tons of new movie news, plus reviews of The Tall Man, The Revenant, & Rites of Spring along with music guest Dr. Spookenstein.

Dig it!


----------

